
Ask HN: As Indie Mobile Dev, is it better to do Apps or Games for profit? - rizn
As a (former) backend contractor, I decided to switch to mobile app development with aim to create some passive income.<p>As a solo developer who doesn&#x27;t wish to expand and employ people (except odd help with graphics, etc) I want to focus on products, which can be delivered by one person and to create some income for myself.<p>From monetary point of view, I wonder whether it&#x27;s better to focus on utility apps or games.<p>At the moment I&#x27;m playing with Unity and published few simple games. So far it didn&#x27;t bring enough income, but then I accept my games aren&#x27;t great and need to improve before any of my games will get some attention.<p>Nonetheless, I was thinking about switching to Xamarin and try to develop some utilities apps to see whether there&#x27;s a better market response.<p>I can be equally passionate about games or tools development, so I&#x27;m not a type of person &quot;I can do only games and it&#x27;s all my life&quot;, so profit here is deciding factor where to go.<p>Please share your experiences.
======
czbond
Validate demand. Look for local opportunities that you could reasonably have
access to, first. Are the people, networks, or digital platforms that you want
to use to gain employment at a rate you want offering work in one or the
other? Game and mobile development have different funding cycles (eg: how much
money someone "invests" before seeing a return). High rates for individuals
are in the VR, AI, Data space - but they have dramatically different
backgrounds. Reasonable rates for long term contracting are in the node.js,
golang, ruby space (since many devs left ruby for node). Try to match your
focus to the area you can land work. Me? I specialize in R&D for new products.

~~~
rizn
Thanks for feedback. Not sure if I clarified my question. I already was a
contractor (in reasonable rates bracket). I no longer want to work for other
business nor gaining employment.

I'm changing focus on working on my own and developing my own apps to sell via
Apple AppStore and Google PlayStore.

Hence my question. Is more profitable developing utility apps or games as a
solo indie developer.

